# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Khám phá lẩu đặc biệt nhà hàng Vĩnh Lợi

## nguyetnt

Nghe lời người bạn, tôi tìm đến nhà hàng Vĩnh Lợi (Tầng 5 Khu ẩm thực, tòa nhà Vincom City Towers – 191 Bà Triệu). Nằm trong trung tâm thương lại lớn nhất nhì Hà Nội, nhà hàng Vĩnh Lợi cũng sang trọng và kiều diễm không kém. Tuy nhiên nơi đây không tạo cho khách hàng cảm giác xa lạ mà ngược lại thân quen, lãng mạn mà tao nhã phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi từ điểm hẹn hò trai gái, bữa tiệc cuối tuần ấm cúng hay nơi tổ chức liên hoan, đón tiếp khách hàng, gặp gỡ đồng nghiệp…



Đúng theo mục đích ban đầu, tôi và đồng nghiệp háo hức chờ đón sự mới lạ từ thực đơn lẩu đặc biệt nhà hàng Vĩnh Lợi. Tại đây có khá nhiều món lẩu khác nhau tuy nhiên làm lên thương hiệu nhà hàng và cũng là yếu tố khiến bao khách hàng phải “mê” đó là bộ 3 lẩu bao gồm: Lẩu đầu cá hồi, lẩu hải sản đặc biêt và lẩu hải sản Hồng Kông.


Nghe thôi chưa đủ, thực mục sở thị mới thấy hết cái “hết sảy” mà anh bạn tôi giới thiệu. Không giống với những món lẩu thông thường, mỗi món lẩu tại nhà hàng Vĩnh Lợi đều đỏi hỏi sự công phu và tỷ mỉ trong từng công đoạn.

Ba món lẩu, mỗi loại đêm đến một hương vị và mang đến cảm giác thú vị riêng. Nồi lẩu đầu cá hồi hấp dẫn bởi vị chua cay tự nhiên nhờ sự kết hợp khéo léo giữa của, gia, cà chua và đặc biệt là nước hầm xương trong thanh.  Trong khi đó lẩu hải sản đặc biệt cầu kỳ hơn với sự có mặt của nhiều loài hải sản từ cua, tôm, cá quả đến điệp cơ. Tất cả đều tươi ngon, được chế biến sẵn và trình bày rất đẹp mắt. Món lẩu hải sản đặc biệt này không chỉ hấp dẫn bởi vị chua cay đặc trưng của lẩu Thái mà bên cạnh đó còn kích thích thị giác bởi bản hợp tấu màu sắc hài giữa hải sản với rau cải thảo và cải xanh cùng màu gia vị.


Mới lạ nhất không thể bỏ qua đó là nổi lẩu hải sản Hồng Kông bao gồm baba, tôm và ngao với nước dùng công phu từ sườn xông khói và nấm kim chi. Đây là món lẩu có xuất sứ từ Hồng Kông song dưới bàn tay của người đầu bếp tài hoa, nhiều sáng tạo món lẩu tại nhà hàng Vĩnh Lợi đậm đà hơn, phù hợp với khâủ vị người Việt mà vẫn giữ được vị lẩu đặc trưng từ Hồng Kông.

Rời nhà hàng Vĩnh Lợi ra về, sau khi đã  no say với thực đơn lẩu độc đáo ai ai cũng hài lòng. Nồi lẩu thơm lừng hết sạch sau cuộc nhậu nhưng dư vị cùng ấn tượng về điểm hẹn nhà hàng Vĩnh Lợi vẫn còn đọng mãi trong tâm trí mỗi chúng tôi.

Thông tin cho bạn

Nhà hàng Vĩnh Lợi

Cơ sở 1:63 Hàng Gà – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội

>>_ Bản đồ địa điểm đến nhà hàng Vĩnh Lợi_ _Cơ Sở 1_

Cơ sở 2:Tầng 5, tháp B Vincom City Towers – 191 Bà Triệu – Hai Bà Trưng– Hà Nôị

>>_ Bản đồ địa điểm đến nhà hàng Vĩnh Lợi 2_
 Để tham khảo thêm các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội bạn click vào Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - Nha hang o Ha Noi

----------


## dung89

Tươi ngon quá nhỉ

----------

